# Light hanging kit



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi, I’m planning on getting 2 twinstar 600sp lights and I’m looking for a hanging kit and will mount to the back of my stand. I’ve never used a hanging kit before and would like some input on what are some good ones to look into. Thanks


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Nobody has any suggestions ?


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

I don't think I have seen a light kit that attaches to a tank, it will be interesting to see if any of the DIY folks have any suggestions.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

StevieD said:


> I don't think I have seen a light kit that attaches to a tank, it will be interesting to see if any of the DIY folks have any suggestions.




I don’t want it to attached to the tank, I’m looking for something that will attach to the back of the stand and gooseneck over the tank. 
Here’s one that mounts on https://aquaforestaquarium.com/products/atledtis-hr-601-light-mounting-system

I’m looking for something more like this







but that I can hang my 2 lights on


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

That looks kinda neat I like the idea, maybe something I can look into. If I find anything I will let you know asap.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

StevieD said:


> That looks kinda neat I like the idea, maybe something I can look into. If I find anything I will let you know asap.




https://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/aq...ounting-hanging-suspension-system-1200mm.html

Pretty much what I’m looking for but in the us or Canada


----------



## StefanC (Aug 1, 2015)

This kit seems to be identical and is sold in the USA. I recently bought one from this seller (buceplant.com) and it is excellent. Looks really great and is very solid.

https://buceplant.com/products/uns-light-hanging-kit?variant=44358773581


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

StefanC said:


> This kit seems to be identical and is sold in the USA. I recently bought one from this seller (buceplant.com) and it is excellent. Looks really great and is very solid.
> 
> 
> 
> https://buceplant.com/products/uns-light-hanging-kit?variant=44358773581




That’s awesome thank you


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

A DIY sort can go with getting a pair of electrical conduit bent to hang out over the tank and screw to the stand back. A variety of chains are available and "S" hooks attach it to the lights and conduits. Painted black or silver, they can look really good. 
They also have the advantage of swing left/right if you want more space to work in the tank. Rather than screwed solidly to the stand, use "U" bolts to allow for swinging and let the bottom rest on the floor. 
One question with many of the hangers is how to get the cord down to the light without looking like trash!


----------



## bhofosho (Oct 22, 2014)

You can use that pipe furniture stuff that’s popular at Home Depot have 90 degree angles and have the base screw into the stand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Planted Aquarium Tank Articles - How to Make a Light Stand with Electrical Conduit - Project Aquarium


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Joshism said:


> Planted Aquarium Tank Articles - How to Make a Light Stand with Electrical Conduit - Project Aquarium


This is a nice project and certain to have some fans but not quite what I like for smaller tanks. I tend to want lots of space to get in the tank so I like to move the light out of the way. That makes using two conduit but adding them at the back to hang front/back over the tank rather than the fixed bar over the tank. Using the conduit clamps on two conduit, we can run the conduit all the way to the floor to keep it from sliding down, leave the clamps loose enough to let the conduit and lights be pushed left or right to clear the tank top. 
One small detail to make the 90 degree bend? Lay out a couple lines on the floor or using a tile floor that has 90's as a pattern. It's a good idea to work on a hard surface floor anyway so a joint in a concrete garage floor can make a handy angle to use.


----------

